# Jobseekers benefit-signing off



## jillyb (26 Mar 2008)

Hey

I'm going abroad for about a month so i rang my local SW office and told them i was going next thursday. 
They said that was grand and they will sign me off next thursday.
However they then left a voicemail just after as next wens is my next sign on day-to come in with my passport and get my plastic card to sign off.

Is this really necessary? they said it was to ensure that i hadn't been working the last 3 weeks. But i'm goin up dub on tues and flyin out thurs.
So i won't be able to go in.
Could only go in this thurs or fri. But would rather not have to if i can

Any help?


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2008)

If you sign off earlier than your usual sign-on day, you'll receive less payment.  For example, if you call in on Friday, your payment next week will only pay you up to Friday.


----------



## jillyb (26 Mar 2008)

hey thanks for reply



gipimann said:


> If you sign off earlier than your usual sign-on day, you'll receive less payment. For example, if you call in on Friday, your payment next week will only pay you up to Friday.


 
i don't mind of my payment is a bit less as i can't go in into SW on my sign on day, as i won't be in cork-flying out from dub.
But do i have to go in at all to sign off is what i was wondering? 
or can they do it as i already rang them? 
if not is it ok to call in and do it this week instead?
thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Mar 2008)

If you are going to Dublin on Tuesday SW would deem you to be unavailable for work, so therefore Monday is your last available day for JB. 
I suggest you phone them again and inform them that you wish to sign off on Monday. Not sure if they will accept that or they still insist that you call in with necessary papers


----------

